# New Cooking Network!



## Selkie

I just saw a commercial for a NEW Network, the *Cooking Channel*! It premiers on May 31st, and they urge you to contact your cable provider to begin carrying it. I guess it's going into competition against the Food Network, so now we'll have a whole new selection of faces and concepts.

I just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## GB

I am surprised it took this long. Hopefully they will concentrate on food more than personalities.


----------



## qmax

GB said:


> I am surprised it took this long. Hopefully they will concentrate on food more than personalities.



Amen.


----------



## LPBeier

I will third that one!


----------



## Andy M.

Read all about it!

The Cooking Channel: Food Network Launching Second 24-Hour Food Station


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Andy M. said:


> Read all about it!
> 
> The Cooking Channel: Food Network Launching Second 24-Hour Food Station



It doesn't look promising to me.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## licia

Goodweed of the North said:


> It doesn't look promising to me.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 


I agree - not promising.


----------



## GB

Looks like more of the same unfortunately.


----------



## CharlieD

Looks like the same bs we have now. We need a real competition, then we might see some serious cooking, not RR.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't understand what they are doing.  They don't have enough programming to keep the current Food Network going without running a ton of reruns repeatedly. 

If they are going to try to spread those same shows over a new network along with a few new shows, I'm not interested.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Looks like the same stuff just a differnt channel.  Oh bother....


----------



## spork

log me off


----------



## BreezyCooking

Ugh!!  Unless they're planning on bringing back at least some of the "golden oldies", I certainly won't be tuning in.  Even one whiff of Emeril, Rachel Ray, Paula Deen, ad infinitum & that new channel will be permanently deleted from my list.


----------



## larry_stewart

They should make a pbs - like channel that reruns some of the old pbs cooking shows 24/7 (jacques, jeff smith, Julia, martin yan ...)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I guess they must be in the entertainment business.  They aren't looking for people who want to learn to cook.  They are playing to the people who want to be entertained.

Don't think I'll be tuning in either.

Seeeeeya; Godweed of the North


----------



## Selkie

I'm not going to be prejudice (someone who pre-judges these new shows). I want to see each of them first before I make any comment about them, individually or as a whole.


----------



## CharlieD

Goodweed of the North said:


> ... They are playing to the people who want to be entertained. ...


 
And there are a lot of people like that. All they want is to see which is the next place they should go eat. They do not care about cooking.


----------



## Max Sutton

*Cooking Channel coming soon!*

With those cooking shows from *Canada* and the *UK* I'm really looking forward to THE COOKING CHANNEL replacing the FLN on May 31.


----------



## JamesS

larry_stewart said:


> They should make a pbs - like channel that  reruns some of the old pbs cooking shows 24/7 (jacques, jeff smith,  Julia, martin yan ...)



Done! Well, if you live in the Washington DC market. It's called WETA  Create. One of the new digital sub channels . It's about 75% cooking  shows with the rest made up of art, gardening, home improvement, travel and the like.

No Martin Yan, or Jeff Smith, but they do have Julia and Jacques...both individually and together. 

WETA Create Schedule – Apr 20, 2010 | WETA


----------



## bandonjan

I'm with you Andy, too many reruns.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> Read all about it!
> 
> The Cooking Channel: Food Network Launching Second 24-Hour Food Station



Emeril already does a show like that on planet green or maybe it's FLN... I'd really like to know where they get some of these people that have recently been popping up all over the Food Network...

I can't see it being too much different than whats already on, except no reruns, for now...


----------



## kadesma

Frankly, I'll watch to see Bobby Flay, RR love them both.Some of the others i've seen in commercials make me want to change channels.
kades


----------



## CharlieD

kadesma said:


> Frankly, I'll watch to see ... RR love them ...
> kades




And here I thought we were friends kades,   sorry had throw this one in.


----------



## kadesma

CharlieD said:


> And here I thought we were friends kades,   sorry had throw this one in.


We are, I'm trying to learn how to be good with grilling and bbq and I try to learn from guys who are good at it.
Glad you threw that in. See we can get along
kades


----------



## CharlieD

Not if you still like RR


----------



## Mimizkitchen

CharlieD said:


> Not if you still like RR



Sorry Kades love ya but really RR????


----------



## kadesma

Mimizkitchen said:


> Sorry Kades love ya but really RR????


Charlie and Mimi, I do enjoy some of her recipes. I'm a greens. person and some of her recipes are so easy and make life easier for me whtat with dialysis and watching grand kids. So that's why I've found some of her recipes just right. Now her voice and yakity chat bug me so It's not an evryday thing with me.You know you can learn form anyone, just hold your nose
kadesma


----------



## Mimizkitchen

kadesma said:


> Charlie and Mimi, I do enjoy some of her recipes. I'm a greens. person and some of her recipes are so easy and make life easier for me whtat with dialysis and watching grand kids. So that's why I've found some of her recipes just right. Now her voice and yakity chat bug me so It's not an evryday thing with me.You know you can learn form anyone, just hold your nose
> kadesma



Kades I know I know I know my daughter adores her, its just the voice that throws me... It's kinda like Anne Burell for my daughter, she can't stand her cause she says, oh I don't know how to do it in type but i'll try... Brown is good it gives you BIGGG flavor... God  I know that didn't make sense but I crack myself up just thinking about it...  Love ya Kades...


----------



## GB

Hating someone because of their voice is like hating them because of what color eyes they have. These are things that are beyond a persons control. RR did not pick her voice. She was born with it and aside from unnecessary surgery there is nothing she can do about it other than embrace it. I have one of her cookbooks and trained chef or not there are some gems in there. Her Pumpkin Polenta with Choriso is amazing and one that my entire family begs for whenever I mention it.


----------



## kadesma

Mimizkitchen said:


> Kades I know I know I know my daughter adores her, its just the voice that throws me... It's kinda like Anne Burell for my daughter, she can't stand her cause she says, oh I don't know how to do it in type but i'll try... Brown is good it gives you BIGGG flavor... God  I know that didn't make sense but I crack myself up just thinking about it...  Love ya Kades...


You too I hate to say this but I love Anne, I get tge broooooown and if you look at the food she produces wow they  look sumptous. I guess she knows her beans because Mario always has her as a sous chef she when  he cooks on Iron Chef. So we each love certain Chefs we like what's important, good food. As for RR she is talented and my problem is wanting to clear my throat when she talks. I sound much as she des now do to having an implant in to allow diyalisis.
hugs
kades


----------



## Andy M.

I saw an ad for the cooking channel on the food network last night.  I'll have to reserve judgement until I can see some shows but I'm not excited.


----------



## CharlieD

Kades, I'm just giving a hard time, common, who cares.  I'm sure she is good enough, otherwise how would she make it so big.


----------



## kadesma

CharlieD said:


> Kades, I'm just giving a hard time, common, who cares.  I'm sure she is good enough, otherwise how would she make it so big.


Charlie D I know you were teasing. I loved it. Thanks for making me smile.
kades


----------



## CharlieD

GB said:


> Hating someone because of their voice is like hating them because of what color eyes they have. These are things that are beyond a persons control. RR did not pick her voice. She was born with it and aside from unnecessary surgery there is nothing she can do about it other than embrace it. I have one of her cookbooks and trained chef or not there are some gems in there. Her Pumpkin Polenta with Choriso is amazing and one that my entire family begs for whenever I mention it.


 

GB, man you are way too serious. Chilex.  You only have to love your neighbor as yuorself, as good book says. It doesn't say anything about loving RR.


----------



## GB

Who do you think my next door neighbor is though Charlie


----------



## CharlieD

Ah, you got me.!


----------



## kadesma

GB, Charlie, I love to see joking and know  that it's in good faith. You two make me proud to be a member here.
kades


----------



## GB

It is great when you know the other person can take it. I know Charlie likes to dish it out. It works because he can take it in return. I love that about him!


----------



## CharlieD

What do you mean I can take it, I'm coming to start the fight now. Get your utencils ready.


----------



## GB

Food fight!!!!!


----------



## Janet H

I think it's great that there will be another viewing choice and hope for some content heavy shows but regardless of the nature of the shows, more food talk just can't be a bad thing.  I never saw a food show I didn't learn something from or enjoy in some way.


----------



## Andy M.

Food Network is doing this because they have had so much success with their current mix of shows.  Count on their going with that same winning formula on the new network.

Just my opinion but, I don't care for the contrived "chef" competitions, cake decorating shows, and grinning personalities.  And I surly do not give a fat flying flip what Brian Boitano would make.


----------



## Max Sutton

*Cooking Channel shows*

Here's the lineup of cooking shows on the Cooking Channel:

Unique Eats (new exciting restaurants)
Foodcrafters (visits home cooks in USA)
Foodography (cultural foods)
Drink Up!
Food Jammers
Spice Goddess
*Indian Food* Made Easy
*Caribbean Food* Made Easy
*Chinese Food* Made Easy
*French Food* At Home
_Classic Cooking Block_ (Julia Child, etc.)
A Week In A Day (RR)
Brunch With Bobby (Flay)
Fresh Food Fast
Chuck's Day Off
Everyday Exotic
David Rocco's Dolce Vita
Rachel Allen: Bake
Cook Like An Iron Chef


----------



## GB

Some of those actually sound promising.


----------



## Andy M.

I agree.  Sounds interesting.


----------



## LPBeier

Max Sutton said:


> Here's the lineup of cooking shows on the Cooking Channel:
> 
> 
> Food Jammers
> *French Food* At Home
> Chuck's Day Off
> Everyday Exotic
> David Rocco's Dolce Vita



These ones are all Canadian shows that I absolutely love (well except Food Jammers).  But alas, you will probably be getting OUR repeats for a change.  French Food at Home is wonderful!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Here's a link to an interesting article on The Cooking Channel that appeared in the Dining section of this past Wednesday's New York Times:

The Food Network Expands With the Cooking Channel - NYTimes.com


----------



## babetoo

it looks like if i want to see this channel will have to order added to my line-up. that would require i ask my son that pays for my direct tv. we will see.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Babetoo - first check to see if you already get The FineLiving Network (FLN, Channel 232 on our Direct TV system), which is also owned by Food Network.  If you do, then you may also get The Cooking Channel, since I believe I read that Food Network is replacing the FineLiving channel with The Cooking Channel.


----------



## babetoo

thank you so much, i will check as soon as i go off line.


----------



## baker2010

Andy M 
I must agree the new Food Channel does not look promising, but that's what happens when you create a program to compete with "yourself." What were they thinking?


----------



## BreezyCooking

Actually, I have to disagree.  Although I had serious misgivings when I first heard about it, I find that I have it on more than anything else since it debuted.  I love the retro shows, & particularly like the fact that they're showing a lot of the quality shows that were dropped from the Food Network lineup.

Even have found myself dvr'ing quite a few different show episodes as a reminder to go online & get the recipes from their website - something I can't remember doing for quite a long long time.

I can see a LOT of people who, like me, HATE all the reality cooking shows & the overexposure of Food Networks regular "stable" tuning in here.

So far, so good.  But they DO have Giada & Emeril on here, & if I see so much as a hair of Rachel Ray, Paula Deen, or a reality show, that'll be it & I'll be tuning out - lol!


----------



## Mark Webster

Guess I don't watch enough TV. I did not know there was a new food channel. Can anyone enlighten me? Thanks


----------



## DaveSoMD

Food Network ditched their channel Fine Living Network and started the Cooking Channel to replace it.  if you got Fine Living you should now get Cooking Channel on the same channel


----------



## BreezyCooking

There are several threads re: the new "Cooking Channel" over on the "Cooking TV Shows" forum.


----------



## babetoo

no one has mentioned the new channel. i haven't found myself to wonder what they have on. the couple i saw were not very special. what have you guys watched?


----------



## DaveSoMD

So far I've been watching La Dolce Vita, Chinese Food Made Easy, Jamie at Home and reruns of Giada.  I tried Food Jammers and Everyday Exotic but they weren't for me.


----------



## Robo410

really like Chuck Hughes. Dave Rocco is good. good to see Jamie around.  Like the basic concept of more cooking and less competition,; good to see some old shows back up...even if production values are not today's standard.  Chinese French baking etc all good to have.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Unfortunately, they've already shot themselves in the foot.

I had the channel on fairly regularly at first - in some cases pretty much all day while working around the house - but in the past several weeks, all of the shows except for the golden oldies (Sara Moulton, Julia Child, Graham Kerr, Two Fat Ladies, etc.) have been repeats over & over ad infinitum.

Can't figure out how the Food Network geniouses expect to retain viewers with that sort of programming.


----------



## babetoo

i agree the repeats are losing my attention


----------



## buckytom

it seems their demographic is younger viewers who only watch for short periods on any given day.


----------



## geordie

*Hi, have a ? for any one who knows.......when making butter in a food processor can you over mix it*


----------



## pucknut44

This new cooking show is already over in my book..........


----------



## CookLikeJulia

I don't watch TV shows a lot, anyway, I'll check this out if this might help some to me which regards in cooking.


----------

